# Adding a small walkthrough, is there legal issues?



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello fellow haunters, I have a question for all of you. I am adding a small walkthrough this year to my yard haunt and I was wondering if I need to worry about any legal issues. Do I need to worry about insurance stuff or anything like that. Please help.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have home owner's insurance? Are you planning on charging for admission?

charlie


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

The charging thing will be your biggest PITA... home owners _generally_ covers this type of thing... make sure it is reasonably lit


----------



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

acutally I dont own the house I live...I am a renter. And no I am not going to charge admission , its all free.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would just give a call to your landlord to get approval (being a landlord myself).
Other than that, you should be fine.
Just keep in mind about safety issues like extension cords and outlets, other trip hazards and try not to have open flames.

Most of all, have fun!!


----------

